
Dear technology sector: please download a spine - secfirstmd
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/dear-technology-sector-please-download-a-spine-1.2906024#.WFMrsq1qgDf.twitter
======
rick_perez
The no-fly list doesn't get any of the same attention. People are put on the
no-fly list today, have their rights taken away, and have little to no
recourse if they are innocent and no formal appeals process.

I also seriously doubt it's going to be based on religion, which can easily be
faked. It will be based on country of origin, which we have had to some extent
for decades (especially those countries with defunct governments where
passports and identification can easily be counterfeited).

Many Trump speeches were taken out of context, butchered, and converted into
easy sound bites that misconstrued what he was actually saying. This is some
of the fake news that Facebook claims it is attempting to curb. I just wish
the rest of the industry would follow suit.

